# [SOLVED] after sleep won't ask for password



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

I've tried the Control Panel > Power Options > System Settings > require a password on waking up - but the buttons is greyed out that says require a password (recommended) and is stuck on Don't require a password. I even tried this in the administrator account, and it's the same.

I even have in the screen saver settings checked for On resume, display logon screen in all accounts. 

Nothing seems to be working to fix this.

Thank you.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: after sleep won't ask for password*

I also tried: Open the Power Options Advanced Plan Settings > Click on the Change settings that are currently unavailable link > Change advance Power Settings >
Change the Require a password on wakeup setting to Yes - is set on no and greyed out and won't change either.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: after sleep won't ask for password*

In this, and several other, thread's I've read they outline some steps to try. However, most seem to only correct the problem by doing a system restore or an OS repair.

You might try sfc /scannow to see if it finds any errors.


Password protection on wakeup doesn't work anymore - Microsoft Community


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: after sleep won't ask for password*

I did that a few days ago and just reformated and reinstalled everything a couple days ago.

Thank you.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: after sleep won't ask for password*

Could your screensaver settings be overriding your power settings (or vice versa) perhaps?

How do I set a password for Windows 7 screensaver? - Microsoft Community


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: after sleep won't ask for password*

At first they were set on default and I did one at a time and then tried both - nothing happens.

Thank you.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: after sleep won't ask for password*

What is the make and model of your computer? Perhaps someone here has the same system or knows someone who had the problem and fixed it. I once had a laptop that had trouble with the sleep mode and the cover switch.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: after sleep won't ask for password*

I doubt anyone has the same make and model.

Puget Systems Echo II

Thank you.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: after sleep won't ask for password*

Is UAC switched off? - if so, try switching it back on (default settings), rebooting and then attempting to make the change.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: after sleep won't ask for password*

No, it's turned on. 

Turning off and on doesn't seem to make a difference.

Thank you.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: after sleep won't ask for password*

Go to Start/Search and type *netplwiz *right click it and *Run As Administrator*. Put a check in the Box *Users Must enter a user name and password to use this computer. *Click _Apply_ and _OK_. Type the password and restart.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: after sleep won't ask for password*

It was already checked. 

All the accounts have passwords already (each account has a different password). That was the first thing I did after reformatting and reinstalling.

Thank you.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: after sleep won't ask for password*

There is a way to require a password after the display has been turned off by the power settings in Win 8 for a certain time. I don't know if this applies to Win 7 or not.

Password - Require after Display is Off in Windows 8.1


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: after sleep won't ask for password*

I don't thing windows 7 has anything like that - I could be wrong - nothing looks like the pictures.

Thank you.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: after sleep won't ask for password*

Hi, go to start search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the command prompt copy paste the following:-

reg query "HKCU\control panel\desktop" /v ScreenSaverIsSecure > 0 & notepad 0

press enter, please post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: after sleep won't ask for password*

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\control panel\desktop
ScreenSaverIsSecure REG_SZ 1





Thank you.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: after sleep won't ask for password*

Hi, that is the setting for password prompt, so no help there. Why not change your power settings and reset to what you want, if it works change back to your old preferred settings.

This shows how to stop password prompt (also how to set it).

Prevent Windows Asking for a Password on Wake Up from Sleep/Standby


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: after sleep won't ask for password*

Hi jenae,

I thought I had stated I'd tried all that before, but maybe forgot to say that I had set power back to default and rebooted and was still greyed out last week. However, went back and tried again. Still greyed out and still won't ask for a password. It doesn't hurt to try something over again.

Thank you.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: after sleep won't ask for password*

I finally tried all that again and then tried again clicking on the change settings that are currently unavailable and typed in the admin password and this time changed it after the last step. Checked in all 3 accounts and seems to be working. It's greyed out again - but requiring a password.

Thank you very much - everyone!


----------

